# Where ist mkisofs in FreeBSD 11 Ports?



## hruodr (Apr 24, 2017)

I installed sysutils/cdrtools, get the man page of `mkisofs`, but not the program.


----------



## puppyboy (Apr 24, 2017)

I just installed cdrtools and it came with mkisofs. How did you install it?


----------



## acheron (Apr 24, 2017)

`rehash`


----------



## hruodr (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, this time seems that I indeed forgot rehash. After reboot it is there. 

But `mkhybrid` was there before. From where?! And there is no man page for it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2017)

Do `pkg info -l cdrecord`, that will show you all the files that are installed by the package.


----------



## scottro (Apr 24, 2017)

Heh, I always did less /usr/ports/<whatever>/<whatever>/pkg-plist.   Thanks, that's easier to type.  Additionally, not all ports have a pkg-plist.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2017)

Not all ports have a package plist file, some ports use an automatically generated plist.


----------

